# My First Sig - P290 First Edition



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

My first trip to "our" Sig forum. So be kind, please. :mrgreen:
Generally I hang out in the Newbies, General Semi-Auto, Beretta, Ruger, S&W, and General Revolver forums.

I bought my Sig at Cabela's in Phoenix last Monday. Went to buy a Ruger LC9. They had 12. 
I brought home the Sig for a LOT more money. A 240 mile round trip down and back up the mountains. tumbleweed

Below is the link to my "story" post in the "General Semi-Auto" forum. 
If you go read it, you will understand why it is "there", and not "here".
I have a couple of long "impressions" of the gun, and there are some "queries" about it.

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/26620-my-new-pocket-9mm-sig-290-first-edition.html

I really like the 290. But, I'm having a devil of a time getting the slide off. As in I haven't done it yet.
Yes, I read the instruction manual. Yes, I watched video's of folks field-strip other Sigs.
With the recoil springs, it's really hard to KEEP things lined up and push out the slide stop pin. 
Maybe I need a third hand ? Maybe I'm doing something wrong ? Maybe I'm just a wimp >

Like I asked before, please be gentle breaking in a "Sig newbie".
As you can see from this post, I am a "touch-typing fool", and words just roll of my fingertips. :smt1099


----------



## celler (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm surprised that no one responded to your question. I am also a Sig newbie, but no stranger 1911-type take down which is what the P290 is. I have to tell you, I don't think I'm going to be able to field strip this pistol by myself without rigging a stationary punch to push the slide release out from the other side while I hold the slide back in the proper position with both hands. In every other 1911-type field strip that I have performed, I was able to hold the slide back with one hand with my thumb one the back strap and four fingers wrapped around the slide. Then I could manipulate the removal of the slide stop with the other hand. I can't do that on the P290 because of the small size and recoil spring tension. It takes both hands. 

And then how in the devil am I going to get the slide release back in without a third hand. I too would like to hear what others are doing to field strip this pistol.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

celler said:


> I'm surprised that no one responded to your question.


I was very disappointed with no reply, since there is lots of to and fro on other SIG posts here.
I'm going to two SIG forums for info and my posting. Great response. The first one is my favorite.
SIG Talk - SIG Sauer Enthusiasts Forum
This second one has a HUGE number of posts and posters. Here is the
Main Page



celler said:


> I am also a Sig newbie, but no stranger 1911-type take down which is what the P290 is. . . I have to tell you, I don't think I'm going to be able to field strip this pistol by myself And then how in the devil am I going to get the slide release back in without a third hand. . .


I've finally managed to get the slide stop out consistently. I use a cheap ball-point pen, with the plastic cap as the "punch".
As you know, it demands the slide be exactly positioned in the proper place. I generally get totally aggravated before "success".
I would call this a Clusterfxxx exercise, except I'm the only one in the cluster.
It does seem easier to get back in, holding the pin in a "search the hole" mode as I move the slide.
Of all handguns, rifles, and shotguns I own, this is BY FAR THE BIGGEST PAIN to clean. BY FAR.:smt076

Makes me love the simple rotating takedown lever on my Beretta FS92. And then easily push the pin out with a fingertip.
Imagine the Italians having better engineering than the Germans/Swiss. Unbelievable.:mrgreen:


----------



## mcdona90 (May 12, 2011)

*P290 slide removal????*



DanP_from_AZ said:


> I was very disappointed with no reply, since there is lots of to and fro on other SIG posts here.
> I'm going to two SIG forums for info and my posting. Great response. The first one is my favorite.
> SIG Talk - SIG Sauer Enthusiasts Forum
> This second one has a HUGE number of posts and posters. Here is the
> ...


Hi DanP_from_AZ
I have the same exact problem. I have never experienced anything like this . Could you please explain your ball point pen technique. I searched the internet for videos on the tear down and although there are a ton out there none actually showed the slide removal.
Help would be greatly appreciated. I have to remove the slide to install the laser.

Thanks


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

mcdona90 said:


> . . . Could you please explain your ball point pen technique. I searched the internet for videos on the tear down and although there are a ton out there none actually showed the slide removal. . .


Before I "explained it", I thought I had better do it again. I have done it twice. Once to clean/lube the new gun. Once after a range session. Damn, I couldn't do it.

OK, I can give you "two tips" as I try, try again. 

First, look in the "little manual". On page 37 on the "four steps for pistol disassembly" are two pictures. Look at the smaller "Step 2" picture. It's dark, and hard to see details.

There is an arrow pointing down labeled "Slide Stop Notch". Looking carefully, you can see
it points to the back rear of the slide notch. Which lines up with the very front of the "Slide Stop Tab".
Not the center of the stop "through pin", but the front of the entire tab.
This is the ONLY position in which I've been able to push the pin out. Once started a bit, you are out of the "retaining spring" grasp, and the rest is easy.

Second, I have given up on trying to hold the slide in position with my hands.
I did it twice before, but the recoil spring is too strong to hold the slide consistently.

I hate this "butchery", but I am now holding the top of the slide against my drafting table that has a sharp, but non-metallic edge.
First, I placed the front of the rear sight against the table, and pushed down on the grip. It is easy to move and hold the slide in "the nearly correct position".
Now, I think it's better to retract the slide slightly to clear the thick front of the barrel, and place the front of the slide on the table, as far in as the barrel allows. Again, easy to move/hold the slide.

So far, I haven't "marked" the gun. 
I've tried pushing the pin out with my "plastic punch". No go.
I've tried prying the pin "lever tab" on the other side with a tiny flat screwdriver. No go. :smt076

There is a market for some kind of tool/jig to allow you to actually remove the slide stop pin.
EVERY single owner of a P290 would gladly pay $30 plus $15 shipping for such a tool. Be thrilled to pay in a hearbeat.

Long, LONG ago, I learned that if something mechanical seems way too hard to do, and you are trying to force something.
YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG.
I don't have the secret decoder ring in this case.


----------



## KJ (Jun 11, 2011)

I had the same problem with the P290, actually just found this thread googling for a solution. Dan, using your idea as inspiration, I found a fairly easy way to field strip the Sig--all you need is something around the house to give you a little leverage. For me, this was a kitchen chair with a little cutout in the center, but I'm sure there are other fairly common things you can use. I didn't do this, but I suppose you can even put a little towel between your grip and whatever you're pulling against, if you're concerned about getting marks on your new gun. Here's a link with a couple images of what I did to field strip the Sig P290: Flickr: KyleJHeath's Photostream. I just wedged the gun into the hole at the top of the grip and pulled back, and this let me keep the slide back with one hand. It wasn't putting any damage on the handgun at all. Then I used a very small flathead screwdriver to pull the slide stop out just a little big, so I could pull it out further by hand. Not too bad once I figured this out--I'll certainly be using that kitchen chair for my field stripping from now on! Hope this helps.


----------



## dhell (Oct 16, 2011)

I've come up with a very simple disassembly technique for disassembling the P290. Be sure firearm is unloaded and magazine is removed. Lock slide back with slide stop. (Have something handy to push the slide stop pin - on the right side of the pistol - in with. I used the end of a small wooden oil painting paint brush.) Grip the pistol's handle with your left hand. Come over to the edge of a table (easier if your seated at the table). Place the front of the opened slide against the bottom of the table (just above the barrrel). Push the gun slightly forward while pushing on the pin toward the lift side of the gun. The pin pops right out. You want a table or ledge with a fairly angular bottom edge. You might put a little piece of fabric between the slide and the table if your worried about marring the finish of the gun. Probably not a good idea to do this at you wife's fancy dining room table. Putting the pin back in is much easier than getting it out. Good luck.


----------

